# Jillian Michael's 30 Day Shred



## broodyc

Hi ladies :wave:

I have just bought this DVD and was wondering if any of you ladies have done this or know of anyone who has? If so, what was it like and did it work?

Thanks xx


----------



## AP

I've seen people talking about it. What is it? I'm intrigued....


----------



## Natasha2605

I've just ordered it off play.com. Better bloody work.

AP - I'm not 100% sure what it is but it's advertises possiblities of losing 20lbs in 30 days... we shall see :) It's just an intense workout dvd from what I read.


----------



## broodyc

Yeah, pretty much what Natasha said!! I'm hoping it works, not even so much for losing weight (although that'd be an amazing bonus) but to get some muscle tone back. I feel as though I have lost all my core strength since having LO xx


----------



## Natasha2605

I just didn't realise that I now weighed 11st 4 after having 2 kids in 2 years. Bit of a shock tbh. I'm hoping the dvd, going to the gym 3 times a week and decent eating will help!


----------



## broodyc

Natasha2605 said:


> I just didn't realise that I now weighed 11st 4 after having 2 kids in 2 years. Bit of a shock tbh. I'm hoping the dvd, going to the gym 3 times a week and decent eating will help!

I'm with you there Natasha!! I weigh 10 st 10 lb and would like to eventually be 9 st 7 lb. I've came far though as the week I delivered LO I weighed over 15 st 7 lb lol xx


----------



## jms895

I have bought it and keep staring at it.......... I am scared :lol:


----------



## broodyc

Lol ill likely be the same xx


----------



## AP

Ok now I want it... :blush: I only want to lose a few pounds, but they are stubborn pounds :rofl:


----------



## broodyc

I got it on Amazon for £4.99 with free delivery :flower: xx


----------



## tina3747

I'm on my third day Although I'm not rushing it over 30 as I'm doing swimming, biking and walking in between. I found the first day I did it not too bad, I think because it's over 20 mins it's not overly exhausting as your doing spurts of cardio in between toning. Im not overeweight just post baby flab and i do no exercise normally!
Hurt like hell the day after doing it for the first day.
Seem to hav heard nothing but good things about it so hoping this is my miracle for my supermodel figure I need in 8 weeks time. With this amount of excersise I think I'll look more like swarzeneger on sterioids:dohh:


----------



## PinkEmily

Im going to start again tonight and keep on it!!! Ive been saying this for months now, i dont know why ive chickened out of it because the dvd actually works! Think im just a lazy cow haha


----------



## jms895

I did day 1 yesterday i found it hard lol. Aching today!


----------



## broodyc

My DVD came today :happydance: I have Bootcamp tomorrow so will start on Monday xx


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I'm actually just about to do day #4 after I post this lol! I find it really tough! I am overweight and severely out of shape though! 

My husband is doing it and he has a tough time with it too. And he's in perfect weight, just wants his abs back lol!


----------



## KatieKitty

This is probably the best dvd I have ever had. It works everything, and it doesn't kill you. I'm not overweight just post baby flab but I'm really not physically fit and I'm enjoying it.


----------



## dukeblue1212

I have it and do it on occasion. I don't do it often enough to get results but I have a friend who swears by it. I find it much more enjoyable to mute Jillian and put on some dance music.


----------

